# disabling KDE's parallel build



## tobe (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi,

Is it possible to disable KDE's parallel build system ?
Right now it's eating all my 4 CPUs and i find it quite annoying, because i can't do anything else while waiting...

Thanks,
TobÃ©


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 10, 2011)

Just an idea. not sure if it's the solution.

You may be able to run make() -j1

or use nice()

or a combination of the two.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 10, 2011)

In ports?
`# make MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1`

Untested.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 10, 2011)

I find that prefixing it with nice -n 20 does a fine job of pushing it to the background when you need cpu power for other things. And it's dynamic, as opposed to using less jobs. Note that nice is inherited by every sub-process of the initial command, so it works all the way to the end of e.g. a massive run of port building and installing.


----------

